# Eastern PA and NJ Meet



## tls22

If anyone is up for a meet with food/drinks lets get it going before the snow starts flying. There is a ton of informative and knowledgeable members on this site! There is no better way to share war stories then over some food and drinks!:waving:


----------



## highlander316

yea sounds good. I'll be willing to meet up. Drinks are always good


----------



## dunlaps lawncare

we need to have a hole pa meet


----------



## basher

How about a Tri-State Meet at Mike's Famous HD by the Delaware Memorial Bridge?

http://www.mikesfamousnc.com/

Easy to get to from Jersey, PA and DE. it's right on I-95


----------



## tls22

basher;628644 said:


> How about a Tri-State Meet at Mike's Famous HD by the Delaware Memorial Bridge?
> 
> http://www.mikesfamousnc.com/
> 
> Easy to get to from Jersey, PA and DE. it's right on I-95


Im game Basher......And i thought i would not have a date to the prom.


----------



## tls22

excuse my bump!ussmileyflag:waving:


----------



## basher

How about 11/22 or 11/29 

When we get this together I'll have one of my girls call Mike's and set it up. Make sure they're OK with a bunch of plow jockeys invading their bar.


----------



## tls22

basher;630570 said:


> How about 11/22 or 11/29
> 
> When we get this together I'll have one of my girls call Mike's and set it up. Make sure they're OK with a bunch of plow jockeys invading their bar.


Im down for 11/22, during thanksgiving im all over the place with family. I also have to go see Santa!:waving: Yeah def alert the bar, we are a rowdy crowd!


----------



## basher

Sounds good I'll have one of the girls call and check that Mike's is cool with it


----------



## mike psd

is northern pa guys welcome ?


----------



## tls22

mike psd;630607 said:


> is northern pa guys welcome ?


Yes def mike, come on down!


----------



## basher

mike psd;630607 said:


> is northern pa guys welcome ?


[email protected] straight, Delaware guys also


----------



## bank32

Add one more. 11/22


----------



## tls22

bank32;630723 said:


> Add one more. 11/22


Sweet we can bank and banks32 to be there!:waving:


----------



## mike psd

looks like a 2.5 hr ride for me so what are we doing riding motorcycles or eatting some dinner ?


----------



## tls22

mike psd;631057 said:


> looks like a 2.5 hr ride for me so what are we doing riding motorcycles or eatting some dinner ?


Dinner and some drinks!


----------



## iceyman

ill be partying in A C  i just saw this tooo....:realmad:


----------



## tls22

iceyman;631114 said:


> ill be partying in A C  i just saw this tooo....:realmad:


:realmad: nice icey


----------



## mike psd

timmy what time i think thats my weekend to work


----------



## tls22

mike psd;631293 said:


> timmy what time i think thats my weekend to work


Still throwing times around, will get back to you! ttt


----------



## tls22

basher;628644 said:


> How about a Tri-State Meet at Mike's Famous HD by the Delaware Memorial Bridge?
> 
> http://www.mikesfamousnc.com/
> 
> Easy to get to from Jersey, PA and DE. it's right on I-95


11/22/08 at mikes! 230pm....be there or else!


----------



## mike psd

no way in hell i'm gunna make it there by 230  if name the place your eatting at i might try and make it there like 300 or 330


----------



## basher

mike psd;631518 said:


> no way in hell i'm gunna make it there by 230  if name the place your eatting at i might try and make it there like 300 or 330


No If your not going to be on time stay home j/k

http://www.mikesfamousnc.com/


----------



## mike psd

hey if wanna be that way fine LOL


----------



## basher

I think we'll be there for a while.


----------



## tls22

Mike just make the trip, we will be drinking and talking snow for a while!


----------



## mike psd

hey tim and basher i know how these BS meeting are and there great !!!!!! maybe i'll bring some winter down with me


----------



## basher

We'd be grateful


----------



## basher

BUMP to the top


----------



## Gerry125

so is this time and date the real deal?


----------



## tls22

Gerry125;632310 said:


> so is this time and date the real deal?


Yes this is not a trial run, this is the real deal! Hope to see you there!:waving:


----------



## Gerry125

Good,I'm going to do my best to be there.


----------



## basher

Bad news guys, Mike's does not have a bar. But they say no problem no resevations required. So I guess it's beer in the parking lot


----------



## mike psd

OH man that sounds like my type of party !!!!!!!


----------



## tls22

come one......come all.....ttt


----------



## mike psd

i can't believe that no one else is jumping on this !!!!! TTT boys


----------



## tls22

mike psd;633462 said:


> i can't believe that no one else is jumping on this !!!!! TTT boys


Yeah i dont understand whats going on here...ttt:crying:


----------



## tls22

tttttttttttt


----------



## Gerry125

Let's see a show of hands of who's going. I'm in.


----------



## J&R Landscaping

Just saw the thread, Count me in!


----------



## tls22

Im in and basher! I think nickplowing and salpoez are in also!


----------



## tls22

:waving:ttttt


----------



## highlander316

it's a maybe, kind of a drive for me, I dunno if I wanna suck that much gas down lol. Maybe take the t/a.


----------



## Gerry125

tls22;631444 said:


> 11/22/08 at mikes! 230pm....be there or else!


Still looking for bodies


----------



## CARDOCTOR

im in unless it snows. 


JR


----------



## tls22

CARDOCTOR;634621 said:


> im in unless it snows.
> 
> JR


Def come, would love to see you there!


----------



## TubedYota

That's way to close to my in-laws house lol


----------



## Gerry125

TubedYota;634840 said:


> That's way to close to my in-laws house lol


Come on down we won't tell


----------



## Gerry125

CARDOCTOR;634621 said:


> im in unless it snows.
> 
> JR


If it snows we will plan a meet every weekend for the rest of the winter


----------



## tls22

Gerry125;634956 said:


> If it snows we will plan a meet every weekend for the rest of the winter


Agree with that! TTT


----------



## NJ Plowman

I just saw the post...Mikes is about 3 hours from me but I'm in! ussmileyflag


----------



## tls22

NJ Plowman;635278 said:


> I just saw the post...Mikes is about 3 hours from me but I'm in! ussmileyflag


sweet man im def going to be there!


----------



## basher

Gerry125;634956 said:


> If it snows we will plan a meet every weekend for the rest of the winter


Can I have an AMEN on that!!!!!!!!!!:bluebounc


----------



## mike psd

looking good guys more the better . so what type of restaurant is this joint ? TTT


----------



## Gerry125

http://www.mikesfamousnc.com/
check it out 
never mind it doesn't say


----------



## mike psd

yeah all i saw was motorcycles . i'm guessing it a steak place i could be wrong


----------



## basher

It's a Harley dealer with a resturant. but convent to I-95 from all directions


----------



## tls22

Sounds good...ttt


----------



## mike psd

too bad no one was little more north cabelas is central located about 3 hrs in all all directions for all major city's . i'm still gunning to make it next sat don't blame me if i'm late however LOL


----------



## J&R Landscaping

I'd love to meet at Cabela's. I need a new riffle before the season opens anyhow! TTT


----------



## dunlaps lawncare

there we go meet at cabela's


----------



## mike psd

i don't think we can do that this year however next year might be in the running if we like to do a poll or something . i believe basher already made reservations at mike's


----------



## basher

I've informed Mikes we are coming, they don't know what they're in for

But they don't take reservations. 

I'm game for anywhere this just seemed central to MD, NJ , DE and eastern Pa, and had the ability to provide shiny toys to look at.

If you guys want to change decide fast.

Perhaps we could do a mid season meet somewhere else, like Cabalas


----------



## tls22

basher;637672 said:


> I've informed Mikes we are coming, they don't know what they're in for
> 
> But they don't take reservations.
> 
> I'm game for anywhere this just seemed central to MD, NJ , DE and eastern Pa, and had the ability to provide shiny toys to look at.
> 
> If you guys want to change decide fast.
> 
> Perhaps we could do a mid season meet somewhere else, like Cabalas


Yeah lets stick with the plan i think, i mean its a trip for me also! If it snows this weekend, i will make a call to mikes every week and tell them we are coming! ....tttttt:waving:


----------



## lilweeds

Now if it were at Cabella's I'd be game. Much closer to me!


----------



## basher

rsvees;637757 said:


> Now if it were at Cabella's I'd be game. Much closer to me!


Maybe a mid season central PA meet?


----------



## tls22

basher;637778 said:


> Maybe a mid season central PA meet?


Sounds good Basher, but lets get threw the first date!


----------



## mike psd

basher;637778 said:


> Maybe a mid season central PA meet?


does that mean we are going to B&B house


----------



## JeepPlow18

Gerry125;634596 said:


> Still looking for bodies


I would go guys but it my girlfriends birthday party that day (22nd). I will try and make the next meet. Preferably on or after January 7th because thats when I turn 21!!!!! :bluebounc


----------



## JeepPlow18

mike psd;637900 said:


> does that mean we are going to B&B house


I hope so I would want to go to the masterminds house


----------



## basher

mike psd;637900 said:


> does that mean we are going to B&B house


Not sure that's anywhere near B&B.


----------



## mike psd

prob not just an idea  alot of good action here hope everyone makes it TTT


----------



## Gerry125

JeepPlow18;638150 said:


> I would go guys but it my girlfriends birthday party that day (22nd). I will try and make the next meet. Preferably on or after January 7th because thats when I turn 21!!!!! :bluebounc


I'm turning 46 on jan 1st,damm I'm getting old


----------



## basher

Gerry125;638352 said:


> I'm turning 46 on jan 1st,damm I'm getting old


Baby


----------



## JeepPlow18

Gerry125;638352 said:


> I'm turning 46 on jan 1st,damm I'm getting old


Na haha. Funny our birthdays are really close.


----------



## Gerry125

http://www.mikesfamousnc.com/
Just a friendly reminder,Mikes on 11/22/08 at 2:30pm, come on out and meet all your plowsite friends:waving:


----------



## J&R Landscaping

Bump it up! Cabelas sounds great for a 2nd meet!


----------



## Gerry125

J&R Landscaping;639633 said:


> Bump it up! Cabelas sounds great for a 2nd meet!


Sounds good to me, I've never been there.


----------



## mike psd

i think i started something LOL  i'm still down for mikes aslong as the suppose storms doesn't hit and i need to plow TTT less than a week guys come on :salute:


----------



## tls22

Im coming! TTT:waving:


----------



## NJ Plowman

OK, this thread is getting long....what is the date and time that we finalized this shindig?

Mikes used to have a Harley Davidson museum on their second floor. They had a "Smokey the Bear/National Park Service" display with an antique Harley there. I worked as a US Ranger at the Statue of Liberty for many years and they had my official issue "Smokey the Bear" US NPS duty hat on display that I donated to them. They eventually did away with the museum, but it was pretty cool if you ever got the chance to see it. The Harley **** is cool too, sort of like a Diner/Hamburger place, not really a steakhouse. Fun will be had by everybody! 

I am in North Bergen (Hudson County), do any of you North Jersey guys want to meet up here and go down together? Maybe carpool and split the gas/driving? PM me and we can make some plans...

Steve


----------



## Gerry125

NJ Plowman;640562 said:


> OK, this thread is getting long....what is the date and time that we finalized this shindig?
> 
> Mikes used to have a Harley Davidson museum on their second floor. They had a "Smokey the Bear/National Park Service" display with an antique Harley there. I worked as a US Ranger at the Statue of Liberty for many years and they had my official issue "Smokey the Bear" US NPS duty hat on display that I donated to them. They eventually did away with the museum, but it was pretty cool if you ever got the chance to see it. The Harley **** is cool too, sort of like a Diner/Hamburger place, not really a steakhouse. Fun will be had by everybody!
> 
> I am in North Bergen (Hudson County), do any of you North Jersey guys want to meet up here and go down together? Maybe carpool and split the gas/driving? PM me and we can make some plans...
> 
> Steve


This Saturday (22nd) at 2:30


----------



## J&R Landscaping

Another day down!!! TTTTTT


----------



## Gerry125

Were getting closerussmileyflag


----------



## GreenManEnvy

Just came across this ~ I'm definitely going to keep an eye on it for the Cabela's meet, not sure if I'll be able to make it down to Mike's.


----------



## tls22

TTT


----------



## J&R Landscaping

It supposed to be cold as he!! on Saturday!


----------



## tls22

J&R Landscaping;642293 said:


> It supposed to be cold as he!! on Saturday!


I would not want it any other way!:waving:


----------



## Gerry125

cold is good, cold and snow is better, cold and 12" of snow is the best


----------



## basher

What should I bring a Revo or a Mega Vee?


----------



## Gerry125

Both


----------



## tls22

I want to see this mega!


----------



## Gerry125

Yeah the mega sounds good.


----------



## Gerry125

Gerry125;639399 said:


> http://www.mikesfamousnc.com/
> Just a friendly reminder,Mikes on 11/22/08 at 2:30pm, come on out and meet all your plowsite friends:waving:


Lookig forward meeting all that can make it:salute:


----------



## J&R Landscaping

Big day is almost here!


----------



## tls22

Can anyone map quest this for me from...08837..thanks...my comp is being a pest!:realmad:


----------



## J&R Landscaping

Sure thing, hang on a few...


----------



## J&R Landscaping

here ya go Tim
http://www.mapquest.com/maps?1z=08837&2c=New+Castle&2s=DE&2a=2160+New+Castle+Avenue&2z=19720


----------



## tls22

J&R Landscaping;645221 said:


> here ya go Tim
> http://www.mapquest.com/maps?1z=08837&2c=New+Castle&2s=DE&2a=2160+New+Castle+Avenue&2z=19720


Thanks buddy i cant wait to see everyone.  Just dont mind my f*ck up truck, it was hit by a hummer today!


----------



## J&R Landscaping

That sucks! How bads the damage?


----------



## tls22

J&R Landscaping;645262 said:


> That sucks! How bads the damage?


2k worth....! CANT WAIT FOR TODAY TTT


----------



## GreenManEnvy

Coolness... plans for the afternoon cleared up, so I can make it down there!


----------



## tls22

Meet went great guys, thanks for all that show up!:waving:


----------



## 06HD BOSS

wheres the pics?


----------



## tls22

06HD BOSS;646280 said:


> wheres the pics?


Down boy down......all in do time!


----------



## Gerry125

Thanks to all who showed. Had a good time,music was a little loud for me to hear sometimes but next to that it was pretty cool talking to you guys. Basher thanks for the shirt and bringing down a plow for us to check out.:salute:


----------



## GreenManEnvy

Thanks to everyone who made it ~ I'm certainly glad I was able to get down there!

Special thanks to Basher for the shirt and for taking the time to go over the Mega V and the Pro Control even though I missed the first demo!


----------



## mike psd

man i missed a good one to many problems today sorry boys maybe next time :salute:


----------



## s&mll

Just saw this post


----------



## basher

Great meet, need to do it again Someplace with softer music and bigger tables.

Was super to put faces with "names" It was amazing how far some guys traveled to be there. Interesting to see how similar the problems and concerns of different areas are.

And thanks to Gerry125 for sharing his back up light bar. Post some pictures for the guys that didn't make it.


----------



## toby4492

basher;646745 said:


> Great meet, need to do it again Someplace with softer music and bigger tables.
> 
> Was super to put faces with "names" It was amazing how far some guys traveled to be there. Interesting to see how similar the problems and concerns of different areas are.
> 
> And thanks to Gerry125 for sharing his back up light bar. Post some pictures for the guys that didn't make it.


Yes pics, pics, and more pics would be appreciated. Wish that there would have been a way that I could have made it out to join you guys and share a pint (or is it point ) or two. :waving:


----------



## CARDOCTOR

ince i hate typing THANK TO EVERYBODY

JR


----------



## GreenManEnvy

I went out into the front entrance to take a phone call, hoping to hear better, but they had stealth speakers hidden there as well...

The music was a bit much... and I'm a musician, and have been known to say "if it's too loud, you're too old." Of course, I also avoid live concerts because the last few I've gone to have left me with no high-end hearing for a day or two after...


----------



## tls22

GreenManEnvy;646862 said:


> I went out into the front entrance to take a phone call, hoping to hear better, but they had stealth speakers hidden there as well...
> 
> The music was a bit much... and I'm a musician, and have been known to say "if it's too loud, you're too old." Of course, I also avoid live concerts because the last few I've gone to have left me with no high-end hearing for a day or two after...


Lmao nice!:waving: I have pictures just want to make sure its cool with everyone that i post them up! Some of the guys are in the pictures!


----------



## basher

If I'd known we we're doing "happy snaps" I'd have dressed up

As far as I'm concerned post away.


----------



## tls22

basher;646958 said:


> If I'd known we we're doing "happy snaps" I'd have dressed up
> 
> As far as I'm concerned post away.


Lmao okay buddy! Fwiw you dress fine, it was a ps meet not the prom!:waving:


----------



## Gerry125

tls22;646938 said:


> Lmao nice!:waving: I have pictures just want to make sure its cool with everyone that i post them up! Some of the guys are in the pictures!


post away:waving:


----------



## J&R Landscaping

It was great meeting everyone! Hopefully, we'll be able to pull a 2nd meet off sometime later in the season! I think I got there to late for any pics but post up what you have! 

Also, Thanks to Basher for the shirt and the snowway demo. I wish I had a dealer closer though. I'm pretty sure that you and Storks are the closest 2 dealers.


----------



## J&R Landscaping

C'mon Tim, Post them pics up here!!!


----------



## GreenManEnvy

The pics are over in the Sno-Way section:

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=70219


----------



## J&R Landscaping

Bumping this back up!! Any thoughts on a date for a 2nd meet up?? Cabelas was talked about before??


----------



## GreenManEnvy

Looks like Cabela's can handle a group pretty well ~ "Whether you need lunch for a party of 12 or a banquet for 50, Cabela's can provide exceptional on-site catering to meet your needs."


----------

